

5 days of insanity in a social media startup - grey-area
http://failstart.tumblr.com/post/32951762935/the-beginning

======
helen842000
Great article, though it was quite painful to read. I'm glad going in I knew
she only stayed 5 days.

I'm confused why people would take an unpaid, bring-your-own-computer
internship as opposed to building something themselves. Especially if you've
got some experience. If you can afford to not get paid for a while, you might
aswell have the pleasure of working on your own idea.

Even with zero coding skills you can put something decent together in 2 months
- that's at least portfolio worthy. You even save on Subway fare!

I guess it's meant to be about working in a well managed team and learning
from experienced people & maybe hopping onboard to something big. All things
that this startup was lacking in.

As a collective, those interns could work together and launch something
better, faster than 'Bob' will.

What's he chasing more investment for anyway? If he can't get something
together on $500k (beyond social media fluff) then what's it going to take?
It's the opposite of lean. The full-fat wasteful startup.

------
scoremotive
If you're considering skipping this because of its length, I would reconsider.
It's entertaining in a unique way and well written as well. The only downside
is that there's no way to identify the company (or the author) and now I
really want to know.

------
mbenjaminsmith
"I’ve worked in the internet industry for almost 10 years... After almost 6
months of startup job fairs, Silicon Alley newsletters, digital DUMBO drinks
and 2-3 applications per week I had yet to receive a single invitation to an
interview."

Can any NYC tech people comment on why that might be the case? She mentions
something vague about her experience being UX and it sounds like she doesn't
design or do programming. Is her skill set too nebulous to get her an
interview?

~~~
creamyhorror
Considering that she didn't get a single interview, maybe the tech job scene
in NYC is really just that moribund. I mean, it must be pretty bad for her to
be willing to take an unpaid internship in the first place.

It sounds like her fellow interns didn't have hard skills either. They'd
probably do better teaching themselves web skills or undergoing a Dev
Bootcamp-like program and then applying to SV.

------
flexxaeon
Was a fun read. Especially since I've experienced every aspect of this story
(but never in one place!)

I'd kill to know the true name of the company... must see how they are going
to murder Facebook, or at least get a peek at this infamous "Bob Dylan tweet"

------
ivanb
I've yet to read the whole story but I see how entertaining the narration is.
If you compiled several such stories into a book…

------
mratzloff
Here's their website: <http://www.doyouremember.com/>

~~~
mlebel
<https://angel.co/do-you-remember-1>

------
jeromeparadis
Very funny article. I've met some clueless "entrepreneurs" during the years
but Bob really tops them all.

------
madrona
Unbelievable. Unnnnbelievable.

------
bravoyankee
Shame on the author for not saying something to the younger workers. Yes, it
is exploitation. How could it not be?

